# Allez or Sirrus



## Frogbox (6 Mar 2009)

Hi,

I have a 30 mile commute (15 miles each way). I'm thinking of changing my bike, I currently commute on a converted mountain bike, and am looking for a more efficient bike.

The two I have in mind are the Specialized Allez Triple (Road Bike) and the Sirrrus Elite (Hybrid).

I can't decide which I would be better going for, would the Allez give me much improved performance or would the Sirrus be better because the verstility would outweigh any permformance benefit?

Any advice would be very welcome.


----------



## Wigsie (6 Mar 2009)

The versatility of the sirrus is not massive as it is pretty much a flat bar road bike with a few comfy bits thrown in, you cant hop off a curb (not that you should) and you will still find yourself avoiding the rough patches.

They are both cracking bikes, I commute 18 miles each way on an Allez and its perfect, fast, comfortable and looks great! only downside is the wet, no mud guards! but I keep a change of clothes and some bits at work so I dont need guards, racks, panniers.

Both great try them out as both are even stevens in plus/minus points IMO...


----------



## Frogbox (6 Mar 2009)

I must be honest I've seen both and the Allez is the one that's calling me.


----------



## Wigsie (6 Mar 2009)

Have you ridden either? I love mine dont get me wrong but you should ride both before you part with your cash.... I have said it before... NEVER buy a bike from a bike shop that wont let you ride one beforehand. People are all different shapes and sizes so different bikes feel better for some people.

If you try it and still like the ALlez, go for it... even in the wet you wont regret it! Que the sensible posters to say you MUST have mudguards, racks etc to commute. I say Screw it, get a wet muddy arse, back, chest and some spray in your face with no room for carrying your sarnies and have some fun.... 

Mind you the sirrus is still a very fast and fun bike... no doubt most sirrus commuters on here are faster than my lardy arse on my Allez... but I have so much fun I dont really care.


----------



## ChrisKH (6 Mar 2009)

As wigsie says re comfort. If you do decide to go for the Allez; spend as much as possible and get the best version. I have the Sport triple and wish I had spent another £200-£300 to get the Elite. It seems a lot more at the time but in retrospect if I had waited two-three months I could have afforded it. It's still a nice bike though.


----------



## Frogbox (6 Mar 2009)

I'm going to have a test ride today. My one concern is that I will need the 61cm frame in the Allez and the shop seemed loathe to get one in for that reason, but I would stipulate I would have to try it before I'd commit to buying.


----------



## Wigsie (6 Mar 2009)

Frogbox said:


> I'm going to have a test ride today. My one concern is that I will need the 61cm frame in the Allez and the shop seemed loathe to get one in for that reason, but I would stipulate I would have to try it before I'd commit to buying.



Thats fair enough.... I know they dont like the 61cm's as they are harder to sell, I had same scenario but if they want the sell they they will do it.


----------



## Frogbox (6 Mar 2009)

I will impress that on them, you can't expect people to lay out that kind of money with trying first.


----------



## Wigsie (6 Mar 2009)

Tell them to get an Elite in too, just incase


----------



## thomas (6 Mar 2009)

Frogbox said:


> I must be honest I've seen both and the Allez is the one that's calling me.




I've got an Allez...on my second one (first got stolen). I'm very pleased with it. Some of the parts were a little cheap on my one, definitely get new tyres (it might not matter so much now, but when we get back into winter you'll have a puncture on every commute - *seriously*!) and a few other things might just wear a little quicker - but it's not really a massive deal.

I'd really recommend it! Never riden the surrus, seen a few around campus. Looks pretty similar, just not as nice/good


----------



## Maz (6 Mar 2009)

Allez or Sirrus? I've got both!


----------



## HLaB (6 Mar 2009)

I've got a Sirrus its a great fast bike and offers the benefits of the heads up position and better braking in traffic; mine can out accelerate most road bikes (but I have a 52T chain ring) and it has benefit of being able to mudguards and a rack. However its now retired from commuting duties and I've converted it to drop bar I've found the drops far more benificial out of town/ traffic compared to the flat bars. I think if it was me I'd be drawn towards the Allez but I'd have to weigh up the commuting benefits of the Sirrus but I'd probably still plump for the Allez


----------



## In trouble (6 Mar 2009)

I commute my 18 miles (each way) with my Allez Elite, and its comfortable and fast, and handles nicely. I've been in the wet and snow and mud and sun, and never had a problem staying upright (apart from once when I forgot to take my shoes out of the peddles outside a busy train station)

There is also plently of choice with your riding position, so you can change to stay comfortable, rather than stuck in the same position all the time.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (6 Mar 2009)

Frogbox said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 30 mile commute (15 miles each way). I'm thinking of changing my bike, I currently commute on a converted mountain bike, and am looking for a more efficient bike.
> 
> ...



go for the Specialized Allez Triple


----------



## Wigsie (6 Mar 2009)

In trouble said:


> I commute my 18 miles (each way) with my Allez Elite, and its comfortable and fast, and handles nicely. I've been in the wet and snow and mud and sun, and never had a problem staying upright (apart from once when I forgot to take my shoes out of the peddles outside a busy train station)
> 
> There is also plently of choice with your riding position, so you can change to stay comfortable, rather than stuck in the same position all the time.



Are you my alter ego? I must have blocked the incident at the train station out of my mind though!


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (6 Mar 2009)

The Sirrus is set up as a mile eating commute bike, fast yet robust and can be weatherproofed with guards, it can also take a pannier rack, many prefer the bike to carry the luggage in preference to using a rucksack.

The Allez in comparison is a fair-weather sports bike, it will not be quite as robust as the Sirrus and can not easily take full guards, although I have seen them fitted with a bit of ‘Heath Robinson’ fettling, same goes for a rear pannier rack. Quite a few commuters are prepared to sacrifice robustness and weather proofing for a bike with a focus more on out and out performance. 

As a footnote the Specialized Allez 61cm availability as at 18.25 today is as follows, all dates are from their dealer website and represent the delivery into Specialized, if they arrive on schedule, which most do, the dealers would get them 2-3 days after:

Allez 18 : 170409
Allez 27 : 100409
Allez Sport : 170409
Allez Elite not available in 61cm

Sirrus XL, upto the 'Expert' model then all currently available in Large and Extra Large, the 'Pro' only in 56cm.

Personally I would fit bar ends to a Sirrus and use that as a robust commuter over the Allez, the former is a quicker bike than it looks.

Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## Maz (6 Mar 2009)

Here is a picture of my Sirrus with fitted bar-ends...






And my Allez:


----------



## ferret fur (6 Mar 2009)

I recently got a sirrus & I wish i'd done it ages ago. Maybe it's because I do have other race orientated bikes, but it really does what it says on the tin. There is a reason why they design commuter bikes, and for me it is perfect. Brakes are good, good visiblity, more comfortable than a drop bar bike, and I certainly don't regret the mudguards I put on. I've been commuting for 15 years without mudguards & I can't believe how stupid I've been. If it is your only bike & you want it to do more than commute then maybe the Allez is more suitable, but just for commuting... buy a bike that is designed for the job.


----------



## MacB (6 Mar 2009)

I went with a Giant CRS Alliance, the 08 is on at 25% discount here
http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=12149&catID=428
which is probably most similar to the Sirrus Comp. I would say that the comfort/positional arguement re flats v drops is a little confusing. A lot of people weigh in on the side of drops for no other reason than they don't really consider something to be a bike without drops. I'm not a huge fan of plain flat bars but there are plenty of options for creating multiple positions other than drops. Bar ends are the obvious, but then you can go with all sorts of touring style bars. I chose butterfly style and don't regret it at all. Strangely a lot of people advocating drops freely admit that they rarely ride in that position.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (7 Mar 2009)

Maz said:


> Here is a picture of my Sirrus with fitted bar-ends...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Different enough to warrant each, a fast yet robust commute bike and a Sunday best fast bike

Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## Frogbox (8 Mar 2009)

I've actually decided to go for the Allez Triple, speed being my primary concern. Only problem is I have to wait until April 10th Now


----------



## Frogbox (5 Apr 2009)

Well, my bike arrived early, on the 3rd which is my birthday doubly cool.

It's awesome, feels a million times better than my current bike. can't wait to use it on my commute now.


----------



## Wigsie (5 Apr 2009)

nice one, welcome to the club of happy Allez owners.


----------



## Maz (5 Apr 2009)

Frogbox said:


> Well, my bike arrived early, on the 3rd which is my birthday doubly cool.
> 
> It's awesome, feels a million times better than my current bike. can't wait to use it on my commute now.


Nice one.
I've been commuting on my allez now that weather/light has picked up. Feels fast and light.


----------



## Frogbox (5 Apr 2009)

It's typical that the week it arrives the weather turns crap so it'll be my other bike for now.


----------



## HLaB (17 Apr 2009)

My Sirrus has handled off road occasionally tracks and canal paths, with 28mm tyres it handles it OK (although mine now has narrower 25mm) but I wouldn't go jumping up and down with it off road, its not perfectly at home there.


----------



## Maz (17 Apr 2009)

HLaB said:


> My Sirrus has handled off road occasionally tracks and canal paths, with 28mm tyres it handles it OK (although mine now has narrower 25mm) but I wouldn't go jumping up and down with it off road, its not perfectly at home there.


Agree.


----------



## buggi (18 Apr 2009)

so how often do you go down the tow paths regularly on your sirrus? my brother wants a commuting bike. he can't decide between a road bike or a hybrid, purely because he wants a choice of hitting the tow paths when he feels like it (although he admits this is coz the bike he has now with front suspension is hard on the hills) i've told him to come over and try out my road bike. i know the difference will be phenomenal compared to the heavy bike he has now and it will prob convince him to just stick to the roads. i'm sure he will want one, but if he still feels like he wants to go down the tow paths i said i thought the sirrus would suit him but i'd look into it. 

so basically, thicker tyres on it and bob's your uncle?


----------



## iLB (18 Apr 2009)

Wigsie said:


> nice one, welcome to the club of happy Allez owners.



and start timing to see how long it is until you want a tarmac...


----------



## Wigsie (18 Apr 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> and start timing to see how long it is until you want a tarmac...



SHHHH! 

errr few weeks back!


----------



## Frogbox (19 Apr 2009)

mobfant said:


> How are you finding it so far? Did you make the right decision?



I have to be honest, my feelings for my Allez are bordering on the indecent. It's a totally different experience to my Mountain Bike. It just feels like it wants to be ridden fast.


----------



## Frogbox (20 Apr 2009)

First commute on the Allez and I shaved about 15 minutes off, as well as enjoying it more.


----------



## Sean Dempsey (24 Jun 2009)

Greetings, I found this thread while googling for "Allez vs. Sirrus" and figured I didn't need to start a new thread.



Right now, I have been trying to lose weight by cycling on my mountainbike. It's a bit uncomfortable, but managable. I am looking at getting a real road bike though, and the store I intend to purchase from has suggested the Allez.

I rode a 58cm Allez around the parking lot of the store, and it felt like it could be fine. But when I got home and checked out Specialized's website, I saw the Sirrus.

I don't really know what bike I should get, so I thought I would state my intentions and see what you all thought:

1. I want to lose weight. I can't run due to some physical conditions, but I can bike. 

2. I want to strengthen my heart and lung health, which is pretty poor right now.


I work from home, and don't plan on commuting around the real city in stop and go traffic. There are paved bike trails all over, I live in a rural city so there is plenty of open country road to ride on. 

I don't like the straight bar of my mountain bike, I do like the vertical brakes and dropped bars of the Allez, but the guy didn't even mention the Sirrus model or maybe I'd have liked that?

Also, they are pushing me to get the Sport Compact Double for $1300 american, claiming that the shifters and wheels are worth it over the $800 for the Allez Double.

But, this was all before I saw the prices for the Sirrus, for the $600 range.

I really have no idea how to make this choice, but just knowing that I want to lose weight and get exercise, but NOT commute in city streets, which bike is for me?


----------

